# RF in a Corolla and other carseat questions



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

We are looking for a new car, and considering a Corolla or Camry first. This car will be used by our DCP for the next year to transport our 3-yr-old DD and her newborn sibling (due in Jan). We currently have the Cosco Scenera that DD used from infancy (now outgrown) and two Radian XTSL's. We will need two carseats in the Corolla (or whatever we buy) and two in our family minivan, so we will be purchasing a new carseat as well.

I would prefer to buy another Radian XTSL, since it RF to 45 lbs. I am envisioning using the Scenera RF in the center of the Corolla and one of the Radians RF in the outboard passenger position. But, I know the Corolla is a smaller car and the Radian is a very deep carseat. I also know that the Corolla doesn't have LATCH, only an ALR/ELR 3-point seatbelt in the center back position. Our minivan can seat two RF Radians no problem (and I realize it may be a few months before the infant can use the Radian height-wise).

So ... do I have a chance in hades of getting these two carseats RF in these positions in a Corolla? I don't think that being able to carry an adult in the passenger seat is going to be a priority, but I am on the shorter side (5'3") anyway, so I might still be able to fit. Would a third adult be able to fit in the rear driver's side outboard seat beside these two carseats?

What is the recline angle needed for my DD's Radian in the Corolla? I know that it is 45 degrees maximum, and I thought I had remembered somewhere reading that it was 30 degrees minimum needed for a seat to be installed correctly. Is this true? We were able to get a 45-degree incline with our Scenera with our DD using rolled up towels in our much larger Cadillac Deville, which has now sadly died. I know we were able to get a decent install on a coach seat in an airplane too, so I think we will be able to swing the center-seat install with the Scenera in the Corolla.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What year of Corolla are you looking at? I know the Radian installs very well in the Corolla, at least 2000+ model years.

The range of angles for RF for the Radian is "less than 45* from horizontal". Other seats specify 30*, and i wouldn't go more upright than that, but Sunshine Kids does not specify.

The Radian normally fits newborns very well, but it would probably take up more room than you have to RF at a 45* angle.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

So ... do I have a chance in hades of getting these two carseats RF in these positions in a Corolla? I don't think that being able to carry an adult in the passenger seat is going to be a priority, but I am on the shorter side (5'3") anyway, so I might still be able to fit. Would a third adult be able to fit in the rear driver's side outboard seat beside these two carseats?
I have a '99 Corolla and we have different carseats (Sit-n-Stroll, Cosco Alpha-Omega, sorry, I'm not a carseat guru) and even at the correct angles, I fit fine.

5'11" DH has more issues, but he fits. Not fine. But he can close the door.


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
What year of Corolla are you looking at? I know the Radian installs very well in the Corolla, at least 2000+ model years.

The range of angles for RF for the Radian is "less than 45* from horizontal". Other seats specify 30*, and i wouldn't go more upright than that, but Sunshine Kids does not specify.

The Radian normally fits newborns very well, but it would probably take up more room than you have to RF at a 45* angle.

We would be looking to buy new, so 2010/2011. So the Scenera at a 45* angle would take up more room depth-wise than a Radian?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm, hard to say if it would take up more room.... I can get a pretty upright install (probably about 38*) with the Radian in our O4 Corolla, but it's still a tight fit in the front seat. Doable, but not comfy for longer trips. I don't think it would be wise to get a Radian for the newborn in the Corolla, since it would take up way too much front-to-back space at a 45* angle. I've never tried puzzling a Scenera next to the Radian, but if it fits side by side (I'm assuming you'd have the Scenera in the center at the 45* angle), you might be able to squeeze a small adult back there too.

Can you take your seats with you to the dealer? Try it out for yourself. The other option I'd consider is getting a Complete Air for your older child. These are a cinch to install as uprigth as 30*, and have a slightly taller shell than the Radian. They RF to 40 pounds rather than 45, but should keep most kids RF until 4 at least. (And, I know for a fact that a RF Complete Air puzzles quite nicely next to a RF Radian in a Corolla, if you ever needed to squeeze those 2 seats together!)


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks! We did go ahead and take all our carseats to the dealer and try them all out (







). The Scenera was indeed deeper at the proper 45* angle than the Radian. We couldn't get it installed in the center back seat and still give my 6'3" DH room to drive. We were able to get two Radians side by side in the center and outboard passenger seats and still fit three adults comfortably. Unfortunately the outboard Radian was tilted a little. I don't know if we could have gotten a better install if we used the belts instead of LATCH, but we looked at the overhead clearance on the outboard seat (where there is an airbag), and we decided it was not safe.

We will likely get a Camry instead. Everything fit nicely in it.


----------



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

Not that this helps...

We currently have a 2004 Corolla. We have a Radian 65 FF behind the passenger seat, a Britax Decathalon (like a Marathon) RF in the middle, and a Radian 65 FF behind the driver seat. They puzzle together nicely. We previously had the two radians next to each other (center and driver side) and the RF marathon behind the passenger seat, but this didn't puzzle as nicely. Part of what makes the radians puzzle so well is when they are not next to each other, as they have very narrow bases but the taper out at the top, so you don't save as much room as when they are puzzled with a RF seat.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Our second car is a 99 geo prism which is a Corolla in USA clothes I haven't had experience with the newer radians but we used a radian 65 with my oldest but she was front facing by the time we bought it... I will say though we have the baby currently in a snug ride 35 installed with the belt *no base* and I can NOT put that eaither in the middle or behind the drivers seat because then my DH can not drive at all.

Deanna


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

We have an '05 Corolla and there's no way we can get 2 carseats in the back with one in the middle. The only way they fit is both being next to the doors. We tried to get our Radian XT RF, but there simply wasn't room. We have our 4 year old FF in the Radian behind the driver and our 13 month old RF in a TrueFit (without the headrest, but we need to install it soon) behind the passenger. There's not much leg room in the front passenger seat, but that's the only way we can make it work.


----------



## APMama04 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was going to say if you can afford it, go Camry instead of Corolla. We have an 05 Corolla and a 99 Camry. DD is now FF but it was a huge pain to install her infant seat and Britax Blvd rear-facing in the Corolla. Not enough room for driver/ passenger. I'm 5'11" and DH is 5'10" but needs the seat back further for his back.

We're expecting #2 and the infant seat will have to go outboard on the passenger side with DD FF behind the driver for them to fit.


----------



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm surprised people are saying it can't be done. Has anyone else tried a combo like we did (2 radian 65's FF, a Decathalon (or marathon) RF)? We were able to get them in very snug, checked by a tech, without much of a problem. My husband is 6'3 and can drive it fine as can I, since the RF seat is in the middle.

We've also had, at various times, a Graco Comfort Sport (horrible seat, I know) RF in the middle with a Radian 65 next to it FF without a problem.

Now, two RF seats would be another issue. I don't think you could get 2 RF seats in there with a FF for the third seat because the RF would have to go outboard and THEN it would be a challenge for leg room for the driver. We had a RF seat behind the passenger for awhile and while it was tight in the front passenger seat for me (5'8) it wasn't horrid. Granted, this is not our primary vehicle so we're not taking it on 8 hour car trips like this.

We also were not able to get infant bucket seats in the middle well as they tend to not fit as nicely as RF convertibles.


----------

